
Eating More – Or Less – Of 10 Foods May Cut Risk of Early Death - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/03/11/519443324/eating-more-or-less-of-10-foods-may-cut-risk-of-death-from-heart-disease
======
alanthonyc
The tldr food list:

* high sodium (66 508 deaths in 2012; 9.5% of all cardiometabolic deaths)

* low nuts/seeds (59 374; 8.5%)

* high processed meats (57 766; 8.2%)

* low seafood omega-3 fats (54 626; 7.8%)

* low vegetables (53 410; 7.6%)

* low fruits (52 547; 7.5%)

* high sugar-sweetened beverages (SSB) (51 694; 7.4%)

